# How an MT Mod gets ready for the work day...



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 10, 2013)

That last move is the key to a good day here.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 10, 2013)

Are the tinfoil hat, cowboy boots and Southern comfort mandatory?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 10, 2013)

The SoCo is a requirement.  Tinfoil and boots, optional.


----------



## Steve (Sep 10, 2013)

Funny... and yet it rings true.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 10, 2013)

I didn't know there was a camera. I swear.


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 10, 2013)

First...  I'm partial to Jack, not SoCo.  Second... Cowboy boots are so last year.  This year -- it's hip waders.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 11, 2013)

What happened to the harem outfits? 

Country music is going to your head, Bobo.

Oh ... and So Co sux.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 11, 2013)

shesulsa said:


> What happened to the harem outfits?
> 
> Country music is going to your head, Bobo.
> 
> Oh ... and So Co sux.



They were retired as they just didn't look sexy enough with the current crew. :rofl:

I can't stand country...I have to crank some Manowar daily.

Rum here. Rum.  But it's always *sniff* gone!


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 11, 2013)

I have plenty of rum here, Cap'n ... don't know quite where it came from ... :angel:


----------



## DennisBreene (Sep 11, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> I have plenty of rum here, Cap'n ... don't know quite where it came from ... :angel:



You got the rum when you ran out of Mead and you were too sotted to remember.


----------



## DennisBreene (Sep 11, 2013)

Bob Hubbard said:


> The SoCo is a requirement.  Tinfoil and boots, optional.



The tin foil's to keep the voices out of your head.  I thought everyone knew that. {Shaddup! They don't know that. It's a secret, you tripe mongerin' blatherskate!} Oops! See?


----------



## Takai (Sep 11, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> I have plenty of rum here, Cap'n ... don't know quite where it came from ... :angel:



We can help you with that pesky accumulation of Rum.


----------

